# Online Training



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi,
I am looking for some websites where I can get programing training (pref free) which would enable me to write batch file programs.
Can anyone help?:4-dontkno 
Thank you


----------



## bobkob234 (Jun 13, 2006)

Check out Testking.com. There is a lot of good information on that website in regards to most aspects of computer technology. I got alot of help with networking technology there.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

nah bob I am looking for some source which offers step by step learning.Know any?
thanks anyway


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'day src2206,

Have you tried Cnet? They have some very good step-by-step classes on wide ranging IT issues etc, and they are all FREE!! :4-clap: 

http://www.cnet.com will find them, and then go to the top "How To", from there you will see a full list of what they have on offer.

All you have to do is register your email address with them and you're up and running.:wink: 

Hope this is useful.

Kind Regards,
Dave T.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you chauffeur2 for taking time to answer :smile:.
Unfortunatelly CNET does not provide any programming training :sad: .
If I have missed anything please point that out.

thank you again.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello again src2206,

Sorry, I was not sure to what degree of difficulty you were looking for; however, these might be of interest to you.....

http://www.worldwidelearn.com/online-training/programming-course.htm

http://www.worldwidelearn.com/online-training/computer-training.htm

http://www.techbooksforfree.com/...this one in particular has .pdf files that are of advanced programming.

These three sites have some very good in-depth information that might be more like what you are looking for.

Kind Regards,
Dave T.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you.
Your links are great


----------



## Moegopher (Jul 13, 2006)

I use www.w3schools.com for basic step by step programming tutorials. They are really good in my oppinion, though they don't have everything. They also have lot's of hands stuff that lets you try each thing out and see what the result is.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you. :smile:


----------

